# Worst Music Ever Made...



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

To Me, That SCREAMO EMO DEATH ROCK BS is the worst music ive ever heard in my life.. why listen to something that does not make sense the very few words you can understand? that is just me, but if someone would like to elaborate some of those songs LMAO id listen!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2008)

Edie brockell and the new bohemians.....ashlee simpson...jessica simpson...the list goes on.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

hahahaha!!!!


----------



## kasuhit (Jun 5, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> To Me, That SCREAMO EMO DEATH ROCK BS is the worst music ive ever heard in my life.. why listen to something that does not make sense the very few words you can understand? that is just me, but if someone would like to elaborate some of those songs LMAO id listen!


I could say the same thing about Rap, I don't realy know what your refering to with SCREAMO EMO DEATH ROCK BS?

people listen to music for many different reasons. dosn't make one persons taste in music superior to the next persons.

I don't like the music that everyone else listens too hahah jk...maybe lol


----------



## armand (Jun 5, 2008)

disco, polka and mtv music. imho


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 8, 2008)

anything with ja rule


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 8, 2008)

jhahhahaha ja foooooll...


----------



## Yeah (Jun 8, 2008)

What would I be without youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!?!??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 8, 2008)

Clap Back! We Goin Clap Back!!! Hahahahahah


----------



## massbaster (Jun 8, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> To Me, That SCREAMO EMO DEATH ROCK BS is the worst music ive ever heard in my life.. why listen to something that does not make sense the very few words you can understand? that is just me, but if someone would like to elaborate some of those songs LMAO id listen!



you mean like static x, slayer, kingdom of sorrow, pantera, megadeth (reluctantly i include suck off metallica) fuckin sellouts

uh who else.....cinderella?la guns?fasterpussycat?soundgarden?

SHIT, AS LONG AS IT NO FRIGGIN COUNTRY SONG I LISTEN TO EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 8, 2008)

no iu do not consider pantera nor metallica in this groupe.. i mean that emo screamo! i like some old school metalicca, nirvana etc.. but there is aline that is crossed!


----------



## panhead (Jun 8, 2008)

Any music where the people in the band cant play a single instrument,looping & scratching may be an art form but its not musicianship.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 8, 2008)

i like hardcore music when i'm not smacked or high..hastetheday, from autumn to ashes, and only a few other bands can i really tolerate..the beauty in the music is in the angsty build up which is often suddenly reversed and switched a melodic breakdown. that's the main reason i listen to it--the melody is so much more powerful after that build up, it's sent a shiver down my skin in a few songs..

the song that did that to me the first time i heard it was hastetheday - substance. they are a Christian band but i'll be god damned if they didn't make some sick fucking music on their first cd "That they may know You" (Many Waters, Substance, Who We Are & Autumn are my fav. tracks).

As for From Autumn to Ashes, songs like Eulogy of an Angel and Abandon Your Friends (which is one of the best ballads I've ever listened to next to Autumn's Monologue) really should give you an appreciation for the more mellow aspect of Hardcore--it makes the screamo shit easier to tolerate, because their melodies and ballads are really amazing. Demon Hunter is also a great example(another Christian band) with tracks like Deteriorate and My Heartstrings Come Undone..

/end spiel


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 8, 2008)

panhead said:


> Any music where the people in the band cant play a single instrument,looping & scratching may be an art form but its not musicianship.


your sick in the head... thats why hip hop has become one of the biggest genres ever... but seeing how your death emo screamo fell off i can see why'd you'd be a bit hastful


----------



## panhead (Jun 8, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> your sick in the head... thats why hip hop has become one of the biggest genres ever... but seeing how your death emo screamo fell off i can see why'd you'd be a bit hastful


And Oprah Winfrey is the best known tv personality in the world,does that make her talented ?


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 8, 2008)

no but it makes her an outstanding person... for every rapper, there is atleast and i mean ATLEAST 3 charities.. so before you say anything else... name 20 cahrities from fucking korn or any of those screamers.. yeah the most money last year from donations and cahrity, came from the HIPHOP yes HIPHOP industry!!!


----------



## kasuhit (Jun 9, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> no but it makes her an outstanding person... for every rapper, there is atleast and i mean ATLEAST 3 charities.. so before you say anything else... name 20 cahrities from fucking korn or any of those screamers.. yeah the most money last year from donations and cahrity, came from the HIPHOP yes HIPHOP industry!!!


what does that have to do with musical talent?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

thats what i was thinkin. any music with no words


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 9, 2008)

people are just mad because hiphop is bigger than their music now....


----------



## kasuhit (Jun 9, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> people are just mad because hiphop is bigger than their music now....


yes most defintely _true dat_

I'm not realy mad, but more confused why?


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

kasuhit said:


> yes most defintely _true dat_
> 
> I'm not realy mad, but more confused why?


it just appeals to this generation more..it's assimilated itself into every product and bi-product this generation has practically..and most kids are being born with younger parents, especially in the minority categories..and their parents listened more to the rhythm/bluesy shit growing up..


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 9, 2008)

true that... that is basically why hippity hop has grown to what it is now!


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 9, 2008)

thank god for it too!!


----------



## panhead (Jun 10, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> no but it makes her an outstanding person... for every rapper, there is atleast and i mean ATLEAST 3 charities.. so before you say anything else... name 20 cahrities from fucking korn or any of those screamers.. yeah the most money last year from donations and cahrity, came from the HIPHOP yes HIPHOP industry!!!


Haha,i dont listen to that kind of music but if i did what does charity involvement have to do with anything ?

I have no problem with rap or hip hop as a form of entertainment but to call any one of the famous rap artists a musician is not correct,therein lies my only problem with the genre,it has been mislabled & what talent it takes to rap is being improperly equated with musicianship or musical talent.

There is no doubt that rap is king of the charts,there also is no doubt in my mind that guys like snoop dog (example) are talented at what they do but by no means are they to be considered musicians, or equated in the same league as having musical genious.

There is a world of difference between the likes of any rapper & the likes of accomplished musicans like Miles Davis & Al Di-Meola, or composers like Frank Zappa or Luigi Nono.

My beef is that rappers are entertainers not musicans.


----------



## yamahaman91 (Jun 10, 2008)

when he says screamo he means like Devil Wears Prada. i hate those queer bands. its all a bunch of high school kids who are pissed off because they have no one to blame for how gay they turned out. Some of my friends at my high school turned into that gay emo shit. I'll stick to classic rock and real rap.(snoop, dre, 2 pac, Etc. none of that N sync sounding shit they play on the radio)

SLOWRIDE!!!!!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 10, 2008)

I listen to everything with that being said this new age rap is garbage I will stick with the old school


----------



## MusicHigh (Jun 11, 2008)

LIL (insert rap name)


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

yamahaman91 said:


> when he says screamo he means like Devil Wears Prada. i hate those queer bands. its all a bunch of high school kids who are pissed off because they have no one to blame for how gay they turned out. Some of my friends at my high school turned into that gay emo shit. I'll stick to classic rock and real rap.(snoop, dre, 2 pac, Etc. none of that N sync sounding shit they play on the radio)
> 
> SLOWRIDE!!!!!


COULDNT OF PUT IT BETTER MY FRIEND!!!


----------



## Random noise boy (Jun 12, 2008)

Personal, i'd say the worse music is hip hop, y the hell ppl want to listen to someone rapping about how good they think they are, all aload of big head imo

I did used to like the early rap / hip hop from 10 year ago, but not this crap! lol


----------



## regrets (Jun 12, 2008)

Early hip hop, 10 years ago? I'm pretty sure 1998 was not exactly the birth of hip hop.


----------



## purplehaze2 (Jun 12, 2008)

I hate hip hopp because the white kids are trying to be thugs are black for that matter,which looks so stupid.white boy wants to be black so bad he looks llike a jack ass.
and then they try to talk like a black guy. you dont see black guys trying to talk like white people.dont get me rong I like black people.and to me the black people can really sing and harmonise.I like all the 60 and 70s music when you could really tell there talent.and I hate how the talk about smacking hoes and degrating our women. every person I talk to from other countries always tell me how we degrade our women,in america.


----------



## ToastedFox (Jun 12, 2008)

purplehaze2 said:


> I hate hip hopp because the white kids are trying to be thugs are black for that matter,which looks so stupid.white boy wants to be black so bad he looks llike a jack ass.
> and then they try to talk like a black guy. you dont see black guys trying to talk like white people.dont get me rong I like black people.and to me the black people can really sing and harmonise.I like all the 60 and 70s music when you could really tell there talent.and I hate how the talk about smacking hoes and degrating our women. every person I talk to from other countries always tell me how we degrade our women,in america.



Most modern rappers are thugs, and profit off talking about being a thug. Basically treating women no better then 3rd world countries do is amongst the bragging of these thugs.

I hate to sound corny but damn, MC Hammer is more man then some of these modern rappers. Personally I still listen to 2pac and prefer hip-hop over rap in general.


----------



## Random noise boy (Jun 12, 2008)

Early hip hop, 10 years ago? I'm pretty sure 1998 was not exactly the birth of hip hop.

No not the birth, not really a type of music i no alot about, i just ment i liked the rap / hip hop style that was from 10 year ago, but can't stand the stuf thats out now


----------



## ToastedFox (Jun 12, 2008)

Random noise boy said:


> Early hip hop, 10 years ago? I'm pretty sure 1998 was not exactly the birth of hip hop.
> 
> No not the birth, not really a type of music i no alot about, i just ment i liked the rap / hip hop style that was from 10 year ago, but can't stand the stuf thats out now


hip-hop was more like 70's for the birth... I'd say 10 years ago it was reaching maturity and now its gone senile.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 12, 2008)

haha id say the same.. butt here ARE movements that are trying to move itback to the fundamentals of hip hop... and it started in the 70s!!


----------



## cannabitch (Jun 15, 2008)

worst music ever would have to be rap for me. i do not think that should be called "music". yeah it has beats and some bitching.. i dont see anything talented about that..sorry im just being honest. 

you say they donate all their money to all these differnet charities. isn't that a tax write-off for them? i bet they get it back somehow or atleast some of it. anyways how much money or how "giving" they are it doesn't make them talented..throw any one of those rappers a guitar or any instrument..lf he can play it well thats real talent.


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 15, 2008)

I personally record music...I also play guitar, piano, drums, bass, sax, trumpet, and sing...and i do it all well. I say you are all ignorant. Go try to rap...or play country..or rock...or even some punk. I bet most of you couldn't even hold an instrument properly. lol...critics. BTW...country takes in more cash than hip hop any day....why are you all so against someone elses freedom of expression? seriously... I think the fact that you all arent a little more open minded is kinda sad...not to be a dick or anything but.....it takes more talent to write a SCREAMO WHATEVERTHEFUCKKINDASONG than it does to grow some weed....pot grows itself...it takes talent to grow amazing shit...but still...music is music...let it be people. I personally like ALL OF IT! from screamo to punk to rock to emo to ska to reggae to classical to slow shit...it's all good. open your fuckin minds.....I didnt think I needed to tell you all to smoke some weed and expand your horizons but I guess i do. lol...and before you criticize music...pick up an instrument k.


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 15, 2008)

R&B as a whole haha
im just not down with hearing that shit haha


----------



## Florida Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> thats what i was thinkin. any music with no words



If you are saying any music with no words is the worst then I'd have to disagree with you.... I think Joe Satriani is proof positive that music can indeed be good without words


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> If you are saying any music with no words is the worst then I'd have to disagree with you.... I think Joe Satriani is proof positive that music can indeed be good without words


yea hes one exception but would be much better with lyrics. his guitar almost speaks for him tho. i respect that


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 16, 2008)

Listen to Andres Segovia and tell me that music without words isn't good. I'll stab you in the face and leave you breathing out your armpits.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

worst ever, by far ........ YouTube - Journey - Don't Stop believing


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> worst ever, by far ........ YouTube - Journey - Don't Stop believing


Ha Ha...I totally just rocked out to that....and I don't even like hotdogs! lmao


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 17, 2008)

I do not hate certain genres of music, as I believe odds are their is or has been a creative mind present at one point in time or another; but as with life, theres a few winners and a WHOLE LOT of losers...heres some:

Fall Out Boy
Coldplay
My Chemical Romance
Hedley
Franz Ferdinand
50 Cent
Kanye West
Linkin Park
Finger Eleven
Good Charlotte
AC/DC
Bon Jovi
The Scorpions
Whitesnake
Korn
Limp Bizkit
Creed
Aerosmith
Panic at the Disco
etc...

I try my hardest not to listen to this music and MANY others which I will do you the favor of not listing here (which is a steaming pile of crap, in my opinion)


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 18, 2008)

damn lol

I <3 Static X, Disturbed, Pantera.. YOU BETTA WALK ON HOME BOY!!! lol probably my favorite line in any song i swear to god.

i hate pretty much anything that starts off with "souljah boy tell em"


----------



## stumps (Jun 18, 2008)

by far the worst music ever made was rap followed by disco. lol I told my kids they could listen to that rap crap as long as I didn't hear it. when I heard it I snaped the cd's. my youngest is a bone head and lost alot of cd's


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 18, 2008)

oh god.. i pay for my cds.. if my dad were to have broke one that would have been some drama =.o


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Jun 18, 2008)

rap, as a form of actual artistic expression, died right after 2Pac did. Nobody in hip-hop has said anything worth saying since then.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 18, 2008)

*PROTEST THE HERO!*


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 18, 2008)

*Metallica, Eric Johnson, Slayer, Lamb of God are pretty great. *


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 19, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> oh god.. i pay for my cds.. if my dad were to have broke one that would have been some drama =.o


i support my favorite artists... the ones i hate... i burn and set on fire  PS IM BACKKKKKK


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 19, 2008)

Fire He Says.. Flesh Buring Fire!!


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 23, 2008)

The Sort That Melts Skin And Such!!!!! Muahahahahaha


----------



## AwesomeDave (Jun 24, 2008)

YouTube - poison talk dirty to me video

Poison...its a shame they never had any.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 25, 2008)

hgahahah poison was ALRIGHT i suppose.... MAYBE not!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 25, 2008)

Fair Warning: this could totally annoy you. Komar and Melamid. The Most Wanted Song and the Most Unwanted Song written with guidance from a survey.

*Komar and Melamid & Dave Soldier
* 
 

*The People's Choice Music * 


1.




The Most Wanted Song 

A musical work that will be unavoidably and uncontrollably "liked" by 72 ± 12% of listeners 


2.




The Most Unwanted Song 

Fewer than 200 individuals of the world's total population will enjoy this 






Purchase this CD at Mulatta Records.


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 26, 2008)

The harp arpeggios, the accordion, the country western corralling rhythm...


I LOVE IT!


...but then it went into another dimension...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 26, 2008)

You are not of the 200, my friend!



The Dude 4552 said:


> The harp arpeggios, the accordion, the country western corralling rhythm...
> 
> 
> I LOVE IT!
> ...


----------



## Single White Pistol (Jun 28, 2008)

Worst Music? Everything after 1979, give or take a select few geniuses.


----------

